# New video on Motortrend.com



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi fellow M3OC friends, check out this YouTube video and probably more to be seen on their website...

Video removed as recommended by Garth


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a "click-bait" video. Some sycophant on YouTube reposted somebody else's video to try to earn revenue on the views. Please remove it from your post.

Here's the original:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Garth, ok. Thanks, will do!
Best regards, Mike


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

No problem. It is a nice photoshoot/report on the Model 3.

I wish YouTube did a much better job of not presenting those videos in search results. Or at least, presenting the user with the original video.


----------

